# New Pulse Monogram Wizard Speeds Up Design Time



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Pulse Monogram Wizard offered by Hirsch is one of the great new tools offered in Tajima DG15 by Pulse digitizing software. It is designed to simplify the creation of a stylized monogram. 

The software includes easy-to-use template designs that can be edited and saved for future use. The program prompts the user through available choices so a new design is created step by step. 

First, the user chooses the type of monogram layout and types in the desired initials. Then a font is chosen. There are 174 standard fonts and more available. Next, the height of each letter is selected. Height can be the same for all the letters or larger for a single letter. 

To further personalize the monogram, users can choose a décor like a teddy bear, flower, kite, baby block, etc. A frame also can be added such as a fancy scroll, flowers, or curlicues. You also can increase or decrease the size of the monogram at any time. 

Thread charts from 30 manufacturers are included so you can be sure to find the thread type you need. With this program, you can create a beautiful, unique monogram for your client in minutes or even several for them to choose from. 

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us 
Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and Automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------

